
Ask HN: How to find a non-technical cofounder? - lux
With all the posts on here about finding technical cofounders, I thought I'd flip the question since I'm currently looking for the reverse (and I've searched but only found pieces of an answer but not directly this question).<p>I'm the coder/designer, and while I do have business and sales experience, it's too much for one person (single founder syndrome). Whenever I spend time coding, the other half suffers, and vice versa.<p>So far, I've been looking at friends who might fit, but I'm not in a startup hub and most of my friends don't really share the entrepreneurial/risk-taking spirit. I've been networking as well, but haven't found the right person yet.<p>A description of what I'm looking for would be an evangelist/hustler-type willing to work for equity, but no salary at the start. The role would include marketing (on and offline), getting people excited, getting users, planning the launch/press strategy, etc.<p>Advice?
======
VuongN
How about you start with this: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2714304>

I think it's the same concept. But you are definitely in a much better
position because you can produce the product? Find a good adviser and deal
with the non-technical co-founder once you have the MVP. I think it serves you
better if you do your own marketing (blog, socialnetwork and other unobtrusive
marketing). I'm doing that right now and I think I feel very good about it. I
guess the question is: do you need one right NOW?

~~~
lux
I'm doing my own blogging and social marketing now, but finding that I'm at
the point with offline promo, working with early customers, and that sort of
thing is getting to be a bit much for one person who also does the tech.

I definitely need a cofounder at this point so I can keep focusing on
improving the core product and getting everything solid for launch.

~~~
gmansoor
you can also consider adding a technical co-founder and you do the best part
yourself. Its important that person get along and work with you to sell or
develop your vision. Keep you search open and not limit to just a non-
technical founder. I am in the same boat. Ping me sometime and we can chat.

------
vrikhter
Drop me an email (in my profile)..i'm in the opposite boat as you. Biz guy,
have a part of a product already built and soon to be finished. I know the
market pretty well too.

